# 1914 Peerless Refurbish



## TOCKubin (Jan 20, 2017)

Around Thanksgiving I happened to be in the right place at the right time as a local dealer was just bringing in his latest load of stuff from auctions.  I happened to hear someone else talking to him and overheard "it even has wooden rims".  This made me perk up of course but the person replied "dude, isn't that American Pickers level stuff" and my heart sank however I kept my cool.  So i wandered ti the other side of the store where the bike was and saw the bike so so I asked, "is this sold yet"?  He said, "nope, I think its a 1914 Peerless and I called a local bike collector who said he might give about $200 so for $200 you can have it."  I managed not to fall over because i could see that everything was there even though don't have much experience buying bicycles although I have pretty mad skills as an antique picker in general.  Brought it home and now Have had the pleasure of finding thecabe and all the fun it has to offer.


----------



## TOCKubin (Jan 20, 2017)

After much thought i decided i wanted to do a refurbish that also included restoring some luster to the chrome but did not include altering the paint or rechroming.  I disassembled and don't have any pictures of that but have been working on it since November and wanted to post the progress.


----------



## TOCKubin (Jan 20, 2017)

I wanted to make a rider that remained mostly original but decided that I would rather straighten and shellac the wood rims and then send to a shop for new spokes with the original hubs.  I felt that while using the original spokes is more true to leaving as is I would rather ride around knowing things were in tip-top shape.  I also feel that wheel building is an art best done by experienced artists even though i am a competent do-it-yourselfer.  I sent the rims and hubs out to Sugar Wheel Works and was supposed to get them yesteday but was stymied by the big ice and snow storm!  They ae supposed to come next Tuesday.


----------



## TOCKubin (Jan 20, 2017)

Used some Pecards antique leather restorer on the seat and really thought it brought things back nicely.  Too bad there is a little missing material from the back of the seat.  I have not seen many other Pearso "H" model seats out there.  On the chrome i mostly used a buffer on a bench grinder with green rouge although on the seat springs and a few other parts I soaked in oxalic acid first.  This made the springs polish up quickly!


----------



## TOCKubin (Jan 20, 2017)

I tried to find a cap for the one pedal but with no other pedal is welded on and I decided not to risk careful grinding that could potentially weaken the crank if I am going ot ride it.  I think the bike spent some time on a farm and the most practical repair would be a weld right?  I decided to put back the improvised wooden pedal cap held in place with rusty wire as it was when I found it.  The chain and chainring cleaned up nicely.  I will post pictures of things as i continue.  I have ordered Dean Tires and look forward to receiving the wheels back from Sugar Wheel Works; a great company to work with so far.  I welcome any comments or helpful advice.  Sorry to those of you who prefer to "keep the crust".  I think vehicles fall into a far different category than coins (I also have a 49 Chevy 3100 pickup with a 350 engine that i installed).  Imagine some day in the future when people would send in their old bikes to a certification company so they could be graded and "slabbed" like coins.  Probably not too likely I think.  I ma thinking of finding a different seat for riding and wonder what others have done for a teens bike like this.  I am also leaning towards glue for the tires but have heard that Tufo tape would be good so any comments would be great. Also i will hang onto the original bulldog handles but also have ordered a pair repros from Bricycle


----------



## mike j (Jan 20, 2017)

Nice Peerless, great looking bike & a really fine rider. Good luck & have fun with it


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 21, 2017)

The green on the black is fantastic


----------



## Cooper S. (Jan 25, 2017)

You should consider a brooks, it'll look period correct but if that's too pricy there are many nock offs you can get. I really like that your refurbishing and not restoring!


----------



## TOCKubin (Jan 27, 2017)

Cooper S. said:


> You should consider a brooks, it'll look period correct but if that's too pricy there are many nock offs you can get. I really like that your refurbishing and not restoring!




Yes, if I am going to ride it much I will use a different saddle.  One mishap and the leather would be done.  Would hate to be the guy that wrecks the saddle after 100 years!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOCKubin (Jan 29, 2017)

Hoping to put it all together today and glue the Robert Deans on the Rims!


----------



## TOCKubin (Jan 29, 2017)

Mostly done.  Just need to do some glue cleanup on rubber and have a lantern on order which should arrive soon.  Once more I want to thank Jason Nolin at Sugar Wheel Works in Portland for the outstanding work on lacing the rims with the old hubs!


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 31, 2017)

Another one saved! Good Job!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 6, 2017)

God job, it looks fantastic!


----------



## Scribble (Feb 10, 2017)

Stunning


----------



## buck hughes (Feb 13, 2017)

where do you buy those tires?


----------



## TOCKubin (Feb 14, 2017)

They are Robert Dean Tubulars.  He makes to order black 150 each white 175 each shipping included in that price.  Google him or look around on the cabe or the wheelmen. Clinchers just don't look the same.


----------



## stoney (Feb 14, 2017)

syclesavage said:


> The green on the black is fantastic




I thought the same thing


----------

